# greek yogurt



## tfernandes (Mar 10, 2010)

hi all,

does anyone know where i can find greek yogurt in uae?

has anyone tried to find out?

-thads


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Most supermarkets have it, including Spinneys, Waitrose and Geant...


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Carrefour also has it!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I make my own..just get a good strainer


----------



## lance1123 (May 25, 2015)

*Greek yogurt*



BBmover said:


> Carrefour also has it!


 what brands of greek yogurt does carrefour have and what brand has high amount of protien, just asking if you know i saw in other websites that carrefour's greek yogurt has very tiny amount of protien for a greek yogurt 3 grams per 100 grams thanks.


----------



## lance1123 (May 25, 2015)

*Greek yogurt*



BBmover said:


> Carrefour also has it!


 what brands of greek yogurt does carrefour have and what brand has high amount of protein,ive heard that carrefour plain greek yogurt has a very tiny amount of protein for a greek yogurt ive heard it has 3 grams of protein per 100 grams thanks.


----------

